# September 18, 2015



## Bill Gruby (Sep 8, 2015)

Why is this going to be a special day. I, know why, do you?

 "Billy G"


----------



## sgisler (Sep 8, 2015)

Well, it's my wife and my 10 year anniversary, but that's probably not what you're referring to. 
Some googling turned up some rather odd things which I won't go into. 
However, it is National POW/MIA Recognition Day. 
So, any frivolity aside, God bless all those who defend/defended this great land wether here or abroad and grant their families peace. 


Stan,
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 8, 2015)

You are correct, it's National POW/MIA Recognition Day.

 "Billy G"


----------



## David S (Sep 8, 2015)

Bill I don't want to hijack your thread, but this topic suddenly came alive for me today.

My Dad was a career Navy officer with the royal Canadian Navy.  In 2014 at the age of 93 he passed on peacefully.  Going through all his stuff we found some documents that he had hi lighted in yellow regarding Navy burial at sea.  He had never mentioned that to my Sister and I.  So I decided to find out how one goes about this.

To make a long story short I made the arrangements and have just been waiting.

This week...the same time as your post... I got a package of information regarding my Dad's committal at sea.  It happened on June 27, 2015 in the Irish Sea.

While Dad wasn't a POW or MIA, I think he helped prevent some from that fate. 

David


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 8, 2015)

That's not a hijack, that's a big thank you for sharing.

 "Billy G"


----------



## T Bredehoft (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks for the reminder, Bill. I still mourn the loss of my step brother, now LT Col  Robert David Morrissey, lost on Election Day 1972. His F111 went down over Laos. When the site was found there were no bodies, no evidence at all. He's just one of those MIAs, but a hole in my life.


----------



## Firestopper (Sep 9, 2015)

I think of POW/MIA often and thank God I served 10 years during peace time. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 9, 2015)

What Heart-Wrenching stories so far. Just incredible.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 9, 2015)

Never Forget...


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 9, 2015)

Not in our lifetime Mike, Never Forget.

 "Billy G"


----------

